# Ground Zero amps



## SQBMWX1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have my ground zero 6.200sq plus for sale. 
And their big class A/B amp 2850xii for sale. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111


----------



## SQBMWX1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## SQBMWX1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Open to offers


----------



## SQBMWX1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Update only the gz2850 is available even with a new price.


----------

